# 721



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Will the latest software allow its reverting to legacy LNBs?

I may have found a local buyer for my 721.

He is well aware of its bugs and already has a 721 of his own on a sw64.

If not whats the NVRAM reset procedure?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> If not whats the NVRAM reset procedure?


- In the menus select "System Setup", then "Diagnostics", now on the remote press Info, right arrow, left arrow.
- A debug menu pops up, one of the selections is "Reset NVM", select it and it will prompt "Are you sure?", select "Yes".
- Turn off the power.
- Hold down power on the front panel for about 10 seconds (reboot).
- After the system has finished rebooting, run check switch by entering "System Setup | Point Dish | Switch | Check ".
- Set "System Setup | Dolby Digital" for Dolby Digital/PCM if req'd.
- Reset your preferences by entering "Preferences | View Preferences".
- Enter "Preferences | Favorites" to recreate your favorite list.
- You're done!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks! Another roadblock out of the way


----------



## Bill Simonsen (Oct 4, 2002)

Bill Mullin said:


> - In the menus select "System Setup", then "Diagnostics", now on the remote press Info, right arrow, left arrow.
> - A debug menu pops up, one of the selections is "Reset NVM", select it and it will prompt "Are you sure?", select "Yes".
> - Turn off the power.
> - Hold down power on the front panel for about 10 seconds (reboot).
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PMFJIH, but does this thread contain anything anywhere that might help me get DD from my 721 to my Sony Receiver? DVDs light "The Blue Light Special", but optical cable (radio shack, 10 dollars 12 feet- ISYN!) gives me only the usual 48khz no matter what I select on 721 or Sony. Any help would be appreciated. (I've tried several optical inputs on receiver. I'm wondering cables, but they carry 48khz PCM, can't see why they'd farkle on DD.)
Thank you in advance for your help!

-Bill


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

*gives me only the usual 48khz no matter what I select on 721 or Sony*

There are very few programs on Dish that are in DD 5.1. Try different channels, especially the premium movie channels when they are running new releases, and I think the blue light will show.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

There seems to be a new glitch on DD programming, too. When watching a recorded program with DD audio, there is a very long pause when using skip, fast forward or rewind functions. The unit just stalls with the control indicator in the upper right... finally starts playing again after fifteen seconds or so.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Will this cause all shows on the hard drive to be lost?


----------

